# Christinas George and my Tiny Tim.....



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Here you go Christina and all the rest of you guys. Tiny Tim is so small I don't think I have ever seen a betta a small as him, he also has really big lips for his little body. He is dark blue with a little red on his fin/tail then dark blue again.
















This one shows how small he is compared to Christina's George:








and then this is George:


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They're both pretty! My Rusty was small when I got him. He's still kind of small compared to some of my other boys but he's gotten bigger since I got him.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Thank you Drama.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

omg i cant wait. tiny tims gorgeous too


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Is George orange? He looks kind of orangy red to me.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Yes George is orange the container he is in messes up the color a little.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm hoping to get an orange one.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

They have 2 more at Walmart but George was the prettiest one.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

hehe i get the pertiest one lol

please tell me thats not the container your shipping him in, thats huge lol
thats not gonna fit in a priority box lol


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Oh they are both beautiful!


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Yes I was going to ship him in it if it will fit. Don't the priority boxes come in different sizes? I want to make sure he has plenty of air and water. LOL
Thank you Kim.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

well from the picture it looks larger than a gallon container.lol, i know they have a bigger square one. well they have several sizes really. oh wait, didnt u tell me its 6 x 6 x 6? im sure you can get a box for that size.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Yes it is 6X6X6 at the top and just a little bit smaller at the bottom. I got both of them at Walmart for I think it was about $3.00.

Edit: It said on the package it would hold 16 cups but I don't know how close that is to being a gallon. LOL
Edit again: I googled it and 16 cups is one gallon. He should have lots of room. LOL


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

ok i gotcha, whew i was thinking, a gallon of water? i really dont wanna see that burst in the mail. lol


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

I will only fill it about half way so half a gallon maybe it will not be to heavy and he will have plenty of air. LOL


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

oooooo pretty! 

tiny tim is SO TINY! ive seen a few real small ones but that lil guys is really small!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Cute fishy with a cute name


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks you guys.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

he must be really young, ive never seen one that tiny. george looks huge next to him lol!


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

George is slightly more than twice his size. LOL


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

oh my, sounds like my new tiny guy

im watching mateo and my new guy going crazy, funny my lil guy thinks hes just a big boy! lol


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Yes Tim does to he keeps flareing at George and George just looks at him like What ever you little man, just be glad I can't get to you. LOL


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

lmao too funny little man haha


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Maybe small bettas are like some small dogs they act tough so that nobody knows they are afraid? LOL


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

oh im crackin up


----------

